# Things that make you go........................



## Palladium (Sep 7, 2015)

I love Youtube !!!!

Why is it than when i watch this video all i can think about is " This dudes making meth or doing meth" either way i wonder how a person can be so......... DUMB! I mean like really people by into this? People put this in their body? What's scary is someone taught this simpleton this and now for some ungodly reason he is dumb enough to believe it blindly? Lord god help us all !!!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm8IKtIhMnI[/youtube]


----------



## 4metals (Sep 8, 2015)

Ralph,

How do I get that 14 minutes and 35 seconds of my life back?


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 8, 2015)

4metals said:


> Ralph,
> 
> How do I get that 14 minutes and 35 seconds of my life back?


Well I am no exponent,But according to meany diverse report's.
If you make your self some "White Auric Mono Atomic Gold" you will expand your life span by decades and recoup your time with interest.
What exactly is "Mono Atomic Gold" in any case.I know there are some reactions that change molecules at an atomic level but this is not one of them.
Photonic molecule and super-compressed Degenerate matter are my two favorite's.
Got to love the nice lab coat and dust mask,With such over the top safety precautions he has to know what he is talking about. :shock:


----------



## 4metals (Sep 8, 2015)

> Got to love the nice lab coat and dust mask,With such over the top safety precautions he has to know what he is talking about.



If you overlook the fact that he is doing this in Mom's kitchen!


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 8, 2015)

4metals said:


> > Got to love the nice lab coat and dust mask,With such over the top safety precautions he has to know what he is talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> If you overlook the fact that he is doing this in Mom's kitchen!


I thought it looked like a rented student flat.
The land lord is going to be impressed when he dissolves the finish off every surface and his own lung's.
Can any find the next video in his series.I want to see how long it take's before he starts to cough up blood.


----------



## kurtak (Sep 8, 2015)

4metals said:


> Ralph,
> 
> How do I get that 14 minutes and 35 seconds of my life back?



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kurt


----------



## Palladium (Sep 8, 2015)

4metals said:


> Ralph,
> 
> How do I get that 14 minutes and 35 seconds of my life back?



Sometimes you just have to know when to cut your losses. :twisted:


----------



## 4metals (Sep 8, 2015)

> Sometimes you just have to know when to cut your losses.



A sound investment strategy!


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 8, 2015)

4metals said:


> > Sometimes you just have to know when to cut your losses.
> 
> 
> 
> A sound investment strategy!


When defeat comes, accept it as a signal that your plans are not sound, rebuild those plans, ... success came just one step beyond the point at which defeat had overtaken them. ... Only they will know the honour of losing and the joy of winning


----------



## Geo (Sep 8, 2015)

If you miss it by a hair, you still missed it.


----------



## galenrog (Sep 11, 2015)

4metals said:


> Ralph,
> 
> How do I get that 14 minutes and 35 seconds of my life back?



Thank you for viewing the video, so I don't have to.


----------

